

Developing Game Audio with the Web Audio API - nthitz
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webaudio/games/

======
breckinloggins
Does anyone know of good tutorials for actually composing game music and
creating sound effects?

There seems to be a disparity here because, for example, there are tons of
tutorials on 3d modeling, photoshop pixel art, animation, lighting, etc. but
the sound side of things seems sparse.

~~~
marquis
For good sfx you really need raw source material to get the physical
properties sounding realistic. This can mean recording your own or starting
from a sound library. Perhaps part of the problem with making sfx from scratch
is that you need a lot of plug-ins to really get the most out of your
material, which means spending a huge amount of time (for a pro sound artist
this is a life-long career and many thousands of dollars) getting to know
sound properties and how they are affected by signal processing. The big game
companies go to pro sfx houses who have massive libraries to work with and
dedicated recording equipment and foley rooms. The big studios, for example,
have foley specialists whose techniques are top-secret to her and her team,
and their audio is then passed on to another team of specialists for
treatment.

For a really good read on soundfx see the Star Wars book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Star-Wars-J-
Rinzler/dp/08118754...](http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Star-Wars-J-
Rinzler/dp/0811875466)

I can't recommend this book highly enough for an engaging history and deeper
look into sfx, it comes with a bank of sounds for you to listen to from the
film, as you read.

For an unexhaustive selection of raw material see <http://freesound.org>
(don't forget to attribute!).

